# My newest Foster CoCo



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Since it has been so busy I was asked on Thursday to take another foster. His name is Coco and he is five years old. He and his brother came from a home where the man became ill and the man wasnt able to keep them. His daughter is in college and kept them for as long as she could while home from college but then called us. We decided to split them up to give them a better chance of finding a home. But if someone is interested in taking them both we will let them go to a home together. His brother's name is Taz (I think). He is a deep redhead and a real sweetie. Wants to play with the other pups but they are alittle unsure of him. He is only going to be here until Tuesday until another foster home opens up. 
He doesnt look like a CoCo and I hope whoever gets him will rename him. In fact he doesnt seemt to really answer to the name. Just comes to attention. What is wierd also is that he walks on the grass like he hasnt walked on grass too much. Like it is a new surface. 

And I still have Romeo


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

He is a good looking boy. Hopefully he will find his forever home quickly.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Ah Carol, what a love. I hope he finds a wonderful home with his brother. Bless you for taking him in and giving him what he needs most.... love.


----------



## Allan's Girl (Apr 16, 2009)

Oh what sweet boys. I hope they can find homes very soon.


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

He's beautifiul. He's sure giving Pawley a look.


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

he looks like a sweetheart.Someone will be very lucky to have him.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

What a beautiful redhead! And you're right, he needs a new name.


----------



## Murphysmom (Nov 2, 2009)

I love that gorgeous curly red hair! I'm sure he will be adopted in no time!


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

Beautiful pupper. Gorgeous face. Hope he finds a new mom and dad soon! It'd be great if the both of them could be adopted together.

SJ


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

He is certainly a good looking boy - I think he resembles Pawley, especially in the second picture. And yes, Coco doesn't fit him at all.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Wow, Carol, you've got a full house at the moment. You're right, Coco looks nothing like a Coco, but he does look like a sweetheart. Do you crate the newbies at night just to be sure of no altercations?


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

The only one crated at night is Romeo. Each pup has their own place to sleep at night. Shelby sleeps under the bed. Pawley sleeps on his bed next to Tim's night stand, Daisy sleeps in her crate or at the end of the bed on the floor, Bama at the end of the bed by Tim's feet and CoCo has been sleeping at my feet. There hasnt been any real altercations and in fact this morning after Tim left, I woke up to Bama, Daisy and CoCo all on the bed along with Starr my cat. Luckily they left me enough room.


----------



## sdain31y (Jul 5, 2010)

WOW! I'm in awe! If I didn't work and I could I would take them all in. Got to be content to do what we can, but WOW!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*CoCo*

Coco is just adorable!!
Carol, bless you for all you do!!!

Carol: You have a Furry Face Zoo there, and oh how I envy you!!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

CoCo is a beautiful Red boy-it won't be long before he has a great home.


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

he looks like a VERY sweet boy!!! You are wonderful taking him in too!! Quite the house full you have there! LOL!


----------



## gil1075 (Jan 13, 2009)

Oh Carol he is just beautiful, just looking into those eyes melts your heart. Oh how I wish I lived closer I would take him in a heartbeat. I can see him playing and swimming with Penny. Please give him a kiss for me.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

He is beautiful! I love Pawley's face in the last picture.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

I am keeping my fingers crossed that these boys can be adopted together into a wonderful home.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I laughed out loud at Coco's pictures. I'll bet he's quite the character.

It sure doesn't sound like there was very much room for you on the bed.


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

Boy, you really have your hands full there, don't you? 
He's just adorable. (I agree, though - CoCo doesn't suit him at all.)


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

CoCo is adorable, I had a cat named CoCo, but GR with that name, I don't think so.

Carol, do you have time for yourself? You have a House Full!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

It is busy here but having one more doesnt mean that much. You would think it does but not. The biggest thing is making breakfast for everyone. The cats get fed first. Then all the dogs. Shelby gets her special food and Romeo his puppy food then everyone else. LOL Then I feed myself. Then it is outside to potty. Then I make them all settle down and that is when I come on here and facebook.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

CoCo is such a handsome boy! Thank you for fostering him. You are an angel.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

He is really cute, Carol. He looks like Walter Matthau, so maybe Walter is a good new name. He certainly doesn't look like a CoCo .


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Carol*

Carol

Does CoCo go to a new foster today?


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Yes but I dont know when. For some reason when I look at him I see a Simon. But a new name will come when the new owners adopt him. I think it would be too hard to change his name now and then his owners change it again if they didnt like it.


----------



## Mad's Mom (Oct 28, 2008)

A very handsome looking boy for sure. I do hope he gets a new name that suits him better once he has found his furever family.

As always, thanks for what you do for these pups. They are blessed to be in your home no matter how long they are with you.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Well he will be at my home for a couple of more days. The guy that was going to take him is spending a couple of more days on vacation out of town, so I am keeping him out until he gets back. He is a real sweetie.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*CoCo*

I'm sure you, your crew and CoCo will have more fun the next few days until he goes to his new foster!


----------

